# Update on Jesse



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Jesse's urine sample yesterday was still quite concentrated but the protein level was now okay. His poop is back to normal but he's still on all of his medications. He and Oakley just had a rough and tumble play session in the backyard that he initiated. LOL I'm going to take his urine sample in every month or so just to keep a close eye on it. I am so relieved things are looking better. The vet said he was lucky I caught him walking funny for a few minutes and got him some meds right away because the tummy issues could have progressed quite rapidly. 
Thank you for all of the emails and good thoughts and prayers for my sweet Jesse. I was very worried about my boy. I'll post a recent picture of him in the senior picture thread.
Robbie


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yayyyy, Jesse!! I have had him on my heart lately. I am so happy that he seems to be doing better! Good for him for enjoying a romp in the yard with Oakley! Really, I think you are also doing just the right thing in keeping an eye on him and bringing his urine in for regular checks, if that will help monitor his condition. Hugs to you.. we all know how hard it is when they get sick. Way to go Jesse-- so happy he is feeling himself again.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

That's good news, but I'm not surprised. I was just looking at his photo in the other thread. You must be mistaken about his age. Jesse does not look like a senior. (Where's the gray hair?). He really looks like a young adult. 










I hope he's feeling 100% like the pup he looks like again soon!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What great news!!! And I agree, Jesse looks so young in his pictures you posted, he's a handsome fellow!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a relief! So glad that Jesse is feeling better and I hope he continues to feel good!


----------

